# Verkaufe Assassins Creed 3 und Far Cry 3 Keys



## scrios (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich dachte mir ich versuche mal hier mein Glück!

Ich verkaufe Assassins Creed 3 und Far Cry 3 Keys von der Nvidia bzw. AMD Graka Aktion!
Die Keys wurden auf der AMD bzw. Nvidia Homepage eingelöst und somit sind die direkten Ubishop Keys verfügbar!

Diese Ubishop Keys wurden NICHT eingelöst bzw. weitergegeben und können daher für die Vollversion der Spiele eingelöst werden!

Bezahlung am liebsten per Paypal, Versand des Keys per Mail nach Eingang des Geldes!


----------



## Kaisan (17. Februar 2013)

*Interesse FC 3*

Bei einem guten Preis für Far Cry 3 bin ich dabei ...  In welchen Preissegmenten würdest Du FC 3 ungefähr ansiedeln?


----------



## scrios (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist die schwere Frage 

20 Euro?


----------



## scrios (18. Februar 2013)

Key is weg!


----------



## scrios (24. Februar 2013)

--------


----------

